# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Hat noch jemand alte Fotos aus Thailand?

## SAMI

Habe auf Facebook einige alte Fotos aus Pattaya gesehen.   
Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn man hier in diesem Forum auch Bilder aus den früheren Jahren aus Thailand posten, bzw. hochladen würde.

----------


## schiene

::  Ja warum tust du es denn nicht selbst wenn du weißt wo es Bilder gibt.
Übrigens findest du auch viele in meinem Thread "alte Fotos und Bilder aus Thailand/Siam"
schau mal hier:
http://www.siamonline.de/vbb/sitten-...9/index21.html

----------


## SAMI

Danke,....!

----------


## SAMI

Wenn man bedenkt, was aus Pattaya geworden ist.   Die alte Bierbar sieht ja einladend aus.

----------


## schorschilia

gut hat Sami das Thema alte Fotos angesprochen; denn....hätte eine Frage
ich hab durch schiene`s genialen Thread "Alte Fotos und Postkarten aus Thailand" (  ::  ) zu googeln begonnen....und endlich auch fündig geworden.
( keine Angst schiene; "versau" dir deinen Thread nicht - aber wie ist es mit dem Urheberrecht. klar, wenn irgend welche Initialen im Bild eingekritzelt sind..
was aber wenn nix steht  ::

----------


## schiene

@schorschilia
Ich würde mich freuen wenn du Bilder mit beitragen kannst.Selle sie doch mit ein!
Mit den Urheberrechten bezw.copyrigth ist so ne Sache.Ich bin mir da auch nie ganz sicher.

----------


## schorschilia

ja du bist gut! stell dir vor du landest auf Sumisibum; nach der Passportkontrolle kommen zwei bräunlich gekleidete Herren und bitten dich  ::  ::

----------


## Enrico

Soweit ich das beobachte, gibt es in Thailand keine Probleme, solange die Bilder vernünftig gezeigt und verteilt werden. Ich würde sagen das dies sogar erwünscht ist.

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

korat, thailand 1966-67 – american military base



Kontrolle muss sein!   ::

----------


## rampo

Tiger war das deine Zeit , dan stimmt das Geburttatum nicht .

Serwas mei Hawara.

----------

